# gamer pc für world of warcraft



## silvernight (28. November 2008)

*gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Hallo liebe leute ^^
ich möchte mir einen computer kaufen der schon komplet fertig ist!
er sollte bis 500 euro kosten(mit raten zahlung)
sollte keine hänger geben und kein vista!

were net wenn ihr mir links schicken würdet pls mit raten zahlung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> Hallo liebe leute ^^
> ich möchte mir einen computer kaufen der schon komplet fertig ist!
> er sollte bis 500 euro kosten(mit raten zahlung)
> sollte keine hänger geben und kein vista!
> ...


 
Warum lässt du dir nicht einen von Alternate bauen? Da kannst du selbst bestimmen, was drinnen sein soll.
Für World of Warcraft reicht ein AMD System und eine günstige Grafikkarte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Warum willst du dir einen Rechner auf pump kaufen?!
Das ist das blödeste, was man tun kann!!

Ganz ab davon braucht man für WoW keine allzu starken Rechner, hier reichen acuh mittelprächtige gebrauchte Teile, für 100€ kann man hier durchaus was WoW taugliches bekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum willst du dir einen Rechner auf pump kaufen?!


 
Wegen der fehlenden Knete? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist das blödeste, was man tun kann!!


 
Das stimmt natürlich. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon braucht man für WoW keine allzu starken Rechner, hier reichen acuh mittelprächtige gebrauchte Teile, für 100€ kann man hier durchaus was WoW taugliches bekommen.


 
Auch wieder war. Im Prinzip kann man einen gebrauchten Aldi Recher von Ebay nehmen.


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Najo, 2 Ghz, 2GB Ram und ne 9600Gt sollten es schon sein.

Sonst wirds nix mit viel "Bling, Bling" und dynamischen Schatten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Najo, 2 Ghz, 2GB Ram und ne 9600Gt sollten es schon sein.
> 
> Sonst wirds nix mit viel "Bling, Bling" und dynamischen Schatten.


 
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass die Onboard Grafik des 790GX Chipsatzes das Spiel zum Laufen kriegt.

Wie sind die Hardwareanforderungen für das Spiel noch mal?


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass die Onboard Grafik des 790GX Chipsatzes das Spiel zum Laufen kriegt.
> 
> Wie sind die Hardwareanforderungen für das Spiel noch mal?



Gering, vermutlich geht das wirklich. Blizz weigert sich ja die Engine zu verbessern, damit das spiel auf alten Rechnern lauffähig bleibt.

für schöne grafik braucht man aber halt ein bissle mehr.


----------



## MB-present (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> für schöne grafik braucht man aber halt ein bissle mehr.



Wie jetz? WOW kann gut aus sehen?^^ *scherz* 

btt: denke auch das eigentlich ne gut onboard grafik reichen müsste + 2Ghz dual und 2Gig ram und dann dürfte das passen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Gering, vermutlich geht das wirklich. Blizz weigert sich ja die Engine zu verbessern, damit das spiel auf alten Rechnern lauffähig bleibt.
> 
> für schöne grafik braucht man aber halt ein bissle mehr.


 
Ist ja auich logisch.
Sonst müssten sich viele tausende neue Rechner kaufen und einige würden den Account dann sogar löschen, das riskieren die nicht.
Also, Hauptsache alle können spielen, die Grafik ist da zweitrangig.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wegen der fehlenden Knete?


Dann kann ich mir auch nix kaufen, wenn ich kein Geld hab!
Wenn ich aber irgendeinen Mist kaufe, den ich eigentlich nicht brauche, von Geld das ich nicht habe, dann ist ziemlich schnell der Haufen am Dampfen.
Waschmaschine auf Pump kaufen - OK, Küchengeräte auch noch OK, aber einen PC?!
Wenn mans Geld von Oma/Opa oder Mama/Papa bekommt gehts ja noch, aber von der Bank, zu überhöhten Zinsen?!

Ich hab eben mal kurz auf der Seite eines großen Versandhauses geschaut, nach einem Rechner um die 500€.
Hab einen gefunden, der 599€ regulär kostet, oder bequem auf Raten, für nur 20,53€ mal 36 Monate.

Der Taschenrechner sagt mir hier 'mal eben' *einhundertvierzig Euro und acht Cent Zinsen*.
Prozentual gesehen wären das fast 25% des Wertes des Rechners, den die Bank bekommen würde!

Ergo: Sparen, nicht einfach irgendwas kaufen!!


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



MB-present schrieb:


> Wie jetz? WOW kann gut aus sehen?^^ *scherz*
> 
> btt: denke auch das eigentlich ne gut onboard grafik reichen müsste + 2Ghz dual und 2Gig ram und dann dürfte das passen




ich bleib dabei: ne 9600GT kanns schon sein. Die gibts für 80€. Sonst spielt man auf Low-Details und dann sieht das spiel noch schlimmer aus, als nötig ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja,also für WOW geht eig alles,also bei ner 8500GT und nen AMD 3800x2 müssten volle details möglich sein...


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

nicht nach dem Addon. Hab nur Benchmarks gesehen, da ich selbst nicht mehr spiele, aber die neuen, dynamischen Schatten fressen wohl ungemein performance, wenn man sie anschaltet.
wer die möchte sollte schon eine 8800GT oder ähnliches haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> nicht nach dem Addon. Hab nur Benchmarks gesehen, da ich selbst nicht mehr spiele, aber die neuen, dynamischen Schatten fressen wohl ungemein performance, wenn man sie anschaltet.
> wer die möchte sollte schon eine 8800GT oder ähnliches haben.


 
Du hast nicht zufällig einen Link parat mit den Hardwareanforderungen?


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

kein link, aber habs grad aus der FAQ von WoW-europe rausgesucht:

"Windows® 2000/XP Betriebssystem:
800 MHz oder einen schnellerer Prozessor
256 MB oder mehr Arbeitsspeicher
32 MB 3D Grafikkarte mit Hardware Transform und Lighting, wie zum Beispiel GeForce 2 oder besser
4 GB oder mehr freier Speicher auf der Festplatte
DirectX® 9.0c oder höher
Ein 56k Modem oder eine schnellere Internetanbindung"

und trotzdem bleib ich dabei!
eine onboard karte würd ich keinem zumuten. damit läuft es zwar, aber in einem Raid mit 25 spielern und vielen lichteffekten hast du keinen spass dran.
blizz hat seither nur neue effekte eingebaut, die man aktivieren kann, bei minimum ist es das gleiche minimum, was es vor 4 jahren schon gab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Das ist dann aber eher Minimum, oder?
Was wird dann "empfohlende Hardware" sein?


Edit:
So, hier mal gefunden. Für Wrath of the lich king


Minimal:

Windows XP (SP3) oder Vista (SP1) Intel Pentium 4 @ 1,3 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1500+ 512 MB RAM(XP) bzw. 1 GB RAM(Vista) GPU mit T&L-Unterstützung sowie 32 MB VRAM wie ATI Radeon 7200 bzw. nVidia Geforce 2 oder besser DirectX-kompatible Soundkarte oder vergleichbarer Onboard-Chip
15 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Empfohlen:


<Dual-Core-CPU wie Pentium D oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 1 GB RAM(XP) bzw. 2 GB RAM(Vista)
GPU mit Vertex- und Pixel-Shadern, 128 MB VRAM - ATI Radeon X1600 bzw. nVidia Geforce 7600 GT oder besser


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

nö,ich denke das eine HD 3300 onboard eig ausreichen dürfte,vllt. mit ner min FPS von 20,aber es sollte gehen,aber trotzdem ne 8500 GT und du bist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Ja, sehe ich auch so.

Daher würd ich auch möglichst tief im Preis bleiben oder sogar auf gebrauchte Hardware zurückgreifen, auf jeden Fall würd ich mir sowas nicht auf Pump kaufen...

@silvernight
Wieviel Geld hast du denn momentan verfügbar bzw kannst du 'kurzfristig' aufreiben?
Ich denke oben hab ich dir schon vorgerechnet, das man sowas lieber bar bezahlt und auch nicht über die Verhältnisse leben sollte...
Sowas endet dann regelmäßig bei Herrn Zwegat, einen Rechner auf Pump zu kaufen ist der erste Schritt...


----------



## vin vom Dorf (28. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Ich als angehender Bankkaufmann kann dir auch nur noch mal raten,
dir keinen PC auf Pump zu kaufen. Ich seh das praktisch jeden Tag wozu das führt wenn die Raten dann mal aussetzen.

Abgesehen davon, wenn du deine Raten abgezahlt hast kommt schon das nächste Addon mit noch besserer Grafik und du kaufst ihn dir wieder auf Pump.
Oder stell dir mal vor der PC geht durch dein Verschulden kaputt, dann bezahlst du für nix...


----------



## silvernight (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

hmm ja habt ja recht xD^^
und zwar habe momentan 300 euro-330euro^^
allso ich hätte schon ein gutes teil wo ich auch sagen kann wow geile grafik und so^^
ich hätte mal nen link wo ich vor hatte es zu kaufen!



KOMPLETT PC AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000 4GB 500GB GeForce bei eBay.de: (endet 02.12.08 20:17:00 MEZ)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Für 330€ kannst du dir etwas Besseres kaufen.
Wenn ich mir allein die Daten des PC anschaue, dann ist nicht halbes und schon gar nichts gutes.
Da stehen überhaupt keine Hersteller bei, sowas ist immer suspekt.
Etwa der Hinweis auf 5,2GHz.
Oder das Mainboard. AM2 Markenboard mit NForce Chipsatz.
Was könnte das sein, NForce 5 oder sogar NForce 4 Chipsatz?

Ein günstiges AM2+ Mainboard bekommt man für 50 Euro, plus nochmal 50 für einen X2 und 20 für RAM, sind nur 120 Euro.
Eine Grafikkarte, Gehäuse und Netzteil, dann bist du schon im Geschäft.
Zusammenbauen ist nicht schwer, das schaffst du schon.
Für dein Geld kannst du mehr Rechner bekommen, wenn du es selbst machst.


----------



## silvernight (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

em ich hatte nen freund gefragt heute und er hat halt gesagt!
dieses pc were gut geeignet für wow^^


----------



## silvernight (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja em habe heute nen freund gefragt und er meinte das das comuter hier gut were für world of warcraft!
und einen pc zusammen bauen´hmm bissel skeptisch!

 Eshandelt sich bei diesem Angebot um einen AMD X2 5000+ mit einer Grafikkarte Geforce 8400GS mit 512MB


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> ja em habe heute nen freund gefragt und er meinte das das comuter hier gut were für world of warcraft!


 
Und wie begründet er seine Meinung, hat er dir Links im Internet gegeben, die zeigen, dass man mit diesem PC WoW ohne Einschränkungen spielen kann?



silvernight schrieb:


> und einen pc zusammen bauen´hmm bissel skeptisch!


 
Das ist echt nicht schwer. 
Einen platten Reifen beim Fahrrad zu tauschen ist nerviger. 



silvernight schrieb:


> Eshandelt sich bei diesem Angebot um einen AMD X2 5000+ mit einer Grafikkarte Geforce 8400GS mit 512MB


 
Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass eine Dual Core CPU reicht und auch eine 7600GT ist ausreichend.
Der Rechner hat aber eine 8400GS und die ist um einiges langsamer als eine 7600GT.
Nur weil eine 8 davor steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die auch schneller ist als eine Karte mit einer 7 davor.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> hmm ja habt ja recht xD^^
> und zwar habe momentan 300 euro-330euro^^
> allso ich hätte schon ein gutes teil wo ich auch sagen kann wow geile grafik und so^^
> ich hätte mal nen link wo ich vor hatte es zu kaufen!


Also für 300-330€ kannst du dir schonmal eine sehr gute Basis zusammenstellen, mit dem du auch WoW zocken kannst.

z.B. ein Athlon 64/x2, ab ~40€, 5000+ ~50€
Foxconn A7DA-S, ~120€
2x 2GiB Speicher, ~35€
Compucase 6C11BS schwarz 400W HEC-400TP-2WX, ~57€
HDD zwischen 30 und 60€, je nach größe.
DVD LW ~20€
--------------------
312 bis ~350€


Hier brauchst auch nicht wirklich viel mehr ändern, Preise und Produkte sind von Hardwareversand, da kannst das ganze dann auch für 20€ aufpreis zusammenbauen lassen.

Eine 'alte' HDD und ein DVD Laufwerk hast nicht zufällig noch über, oder?!


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

One System Pentium Dual Core E5200 2x 2.5Ghz, 2048MB DDR2, 320GB, 20x

der is schon besser...

aber ich würde echt kein Komplett PC kaufen.......,also Steffan´s Vorschlag is schon nich schlecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> One System Pentium Dual Core E5200 2x 2.5Ghz, 2048MB DDR2, 320GB, 20x
> 
> der is schon besser...


 
One kannst du vergessen, die bauen meist schlechte und veraltete Hardware ein.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> aber ich würde echt kein Komplett PC kaufen.......


 
Jep, für den Preis ist selbst bauen echt besser.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> also Steffan´s Vorschlag is schon nich schlecht


 
Klemmt die F-Taste wieder?


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

,ja man,echt,das kommt davon wenn man diese Microsoft billig Tastaturen kauft


----------



## silvernight (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja em könnteste mal pls nen pc zusammenstellen im one shop so bis 400 euro pls


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

würd ich dir nich empfehlen,aber kann ich machen

sry,hätte den *Ändern* Button drücken sollen


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

One System Core 2 Duo E7300, 2x2.67Ghz, 2048MB DDR2, 250GB, 20x
ohne Betriebssytem
zu dem empfehle ich noch nen bessres NT,in dem Fall das be quiet mit 450 Watt

http://www.one.de/shop/shopping_cart.php?grt=1&tar=19&nav=off
mit Betriebssystem,das is aber schon beides etwas mehr,als für wow nötig wäre


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Also komm, bevor man bei one.de durch Konfigurieren was brauchbares bekommt, kannst du auch gleich nen Rechner zusammenstellen und zahlst nicht ewid drauf. OEM-Netzteil? 40€ Aufpreis zum BeQuiet? Was is denn dann für ein 10-20€ Schrott verbaut?

Geh hier lieber auf hardwareversand.de und lass dir das Teil für 20€ zusammenbauen. Dann hast wirklich gute Komponenten günstig erstanden.

X2 5000+ 55€
KA790GX 90€
4 GB DDR2-800 40€
Seasonic S12II 330W 45€
Gehäuse 30€
(OCZ Vendetta 20€)
WD Caviar Blue 320GB 45€
DVD-Brenner 20€

Und jetzt bist du bei ca. 320-350€. Die Vorteile ggü. one.de sind vielfältig: Sehr gutes Mainboard, modernster Chipsatz und modernste SB, keine veralteten Teile und eine sehr gute Onboard-Graka. Ein wirklich gutes Netzteil, bei dem du ohne Probs noch ne HD3870 einbauen kannst. Aufrüstbar auf AM3-Quads (ok, dann vllt ein 430W-Netzteil, falls gewünscht).


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja,ich gebe Kreisverkehr recht,bei Hardwareversand was zusammen stellen is wesentlich besser,weil du dann alles kriegst ,was du willst


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Und du musst dich nicht verschulden, um irgendeinen 'Luxusgegenstand' zu kaufen.

Meine Mutter war auch mal Kunde bei der Santander Bank, die Kreditbedingungen von denen waren wirklich schlecht, z.B. 9% eff. Jahreszins und andere Scherze.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass die Onboard Grafik des 790GX Chipsatzes das Spiel zum Laufen kriegt.
> 
> Wie sind die Hardwareanforderungen für das Spiel noch mal?


WoW kannst du sogar mit einer Mobility Radeon X300 auf 1024x768 mit mittleren Details ganz flüssig zocken. 
Ich habs selbst schon gestestet.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

dann wird ja ne HD 3300 ausreichen,ich mein WoW hat ja nich so die überflieger Grafik


----------



## taks (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> WoW kannst du sogar mit einer Mobility Radeon X300 auf 1024x768 mit mittleren Details ganz flüssig zocken.
> Ich habs selbst schon gestestet.


 
auf denen läuft sogar farcry ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



taks schrieb:


> auf denen läuft sogar farcry ^^


Aber nur in 1024x768 mit niedrigen Details. 



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> dann wird ja ne HD 3300 ausreichen,ich mein WoW hat ja nich so die überflieger Grafik


Jupp, HD3300 mit ordentlich OC dürfte WoW wohl ganz gut packen.


----------



## silvernight (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

allso wie were es mit einer 9600gt?
ginge doch auch^^
weil ich mir heute jetzt eins bestellt habe und zwar denn hier der ist besser^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/6000-Ultimate-AM...Z3736QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> allso wie were es mit einer 9600gt?


Reicht absolut für WoW. 
Mehr wäre overkill.


----------



## silvernight (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

nice und cool danke^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> allso wie were es mit einer 9600gt?
> ginge doch auch^^
> weil ich mir heute jetzt eins bestellt habe und zwar denn hier der ist besser^^
> 
> 6000+ Ultimate AMD X2/500GB/4GB/GeForce 9500GT-1GB bei eBay.de: (endet 04.12.08 19:45:00 MEZ)


 
Na ja, der NForce 630a Chipsatz ist nicht der Hit. Aber das musst du halt selbst wissen.
Ach ja, der Rechner hat aber nur eine 9500GT drinne.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ach für WoW geht eig alles,von daher


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Das ist aber nur ein AM2 Board. Aufrüsten ist nicht mnöglich. Höchstens noch die GraKa mal austauschen, wenns zu langsam wird.

Diese CPUs laufen darauf, mehr nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Was willsten als wow zocker aufrüsten??


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Was willsten als wow zocker aufrüsten??


 
Für WoW 2 veielleicht?


----------



## ATIFan22 (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Als wenn das je erscheinen würde ,selbst wenn,würden die ANforderungen vllt. wenns hoch kommt,P4 Prozi sein,es is ein Mainstrem Sipel,da werden die selbst wenn sie es könnten keine super Grafik draufhauen....


----------



## silvernight (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja em blizzard wird kein neues addon erscheinen lassen vlt in 2 jahren oder so bis dahin habe ich neues pc vondaher!


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für WoW 2 veielleicht?


Eher WoSC 

Blizzard hat ja irgendwann mal ein 'Next gen MMO' angekündigt, was aber kein WoW2 sein wird...

PS: schade das Frau Senkbeil nicht mehr bei Giga ist, der war einfach genial, mitm Flo...


----------



## silvernight (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ist eig ne 9500 gt besser alls neh nVidia Geforce 7600 GT?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



silvernight schrieb:


> ist eig ne 9500 gt besser alls neh nVidia Geforce 7600 GT?


Die 9500 GT ist auf alle Fälle schneller als die 7600 GT.
Genaue Angaben kann ich aber leider nicht machen.


----------



## silvernight (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

k thx wollte das mal wissen  haha^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

ja,aber die is auch nich grad schnell,aber für Wow reicht sie


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,aber die is auch nich grad schnell,aber für Wow reicht sie


 
Wir hatten aber schon festgestellt, dass für WoW eigentlich alles reicht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir hatten aber schon festgestellt, dass für WoW eigentlich alles reicht.


Bei einer Riva TNT wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Bei einer Riva TNT wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


 
Die Voodoo 1 zieht alles weg.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Ne das ist echt nicht mehr meine Epoche...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ne das ist echt nicht mehr meine Epoche...


 
ATI Rage Pro?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Ja das sagt mir noch was.


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Die is geil *ATI Rage pro*


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ja das sagt mir noch was.


 
Jep, darauf läuft Crysis auch.... mit über 30 Frames .... pro Stunde.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

Na immerhin...


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gamer pc für world of warcraft*

quatsch es könnten schon 100 sein,inna Woche

Ne im ernst,der BIldschirm bleibt einfach schwarz und das bleibt er wirklich,habs getestet


----------

